# Snake skin Id



## imalizard (Jul 18, 2008)

I just found this old snake skin in my bedroom and I was wondering what it is? Im think Eastern Brown because of the scales underneath?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey mate,

It's an elapid. Count the midbody scales - it will have 17 of them in a diagonal line starting from the ventral scales if it is an Eastern Brown, which I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## becca (Jul 18, 2008)

You found that in your bedroom. Does that mean you may have an easten brown in ur room or house somewhere.......?


----------



## imalizard (Jul 18, 2008)

No, lol I found it at the beach in the heath. it was just in my room for keeping.


----------



## becca (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh and sorry yes i diddnt answer your question, but its most diffently an easten brwon snake.


----------

